# How to block ads on the crunchy roll app?



## DontXLift (Jul 1, 2014)

I rooted my phone for the sole purpose of doing this and tried Adaway, Adfree and the ad-blocking  tweak found on exposed
someone please tell me how to do it :'(

Phone: Nexus 5 4.4.4 Kit Kat (rooted)


----------



## Rafostar (Jul 1, 2014)

You can try to block app ads with app called "Lucky Patcher"


----------



## DontXLift (Jul 1, 2014)

Rafostar said:


> You can try to block app ads with app called "Lucky Patcher"

Click to collapse



i tried didnt work :'(


----------



## shadowcreeper_1 (Jul 1, 2014)

i dont think you can, ive installed the app myself and it still wouldnt block ads with adaway. looks like ads come from crunchyrolls server and cant be blocked, best advice i have for you is get a premium account or try a different app

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jul 1, 2014)

Not all ads are from services like Google. Some are built into the app (for example, between turns or levels or attempts). I don't know how Crunchy Roll works - I looked it up on Play, and it looks like the premium service is the way to get rid of ads. So it's probably something on their (server) end that eliminates ads, rather than a paid version of the same app.


----------



## shadowcreeper_1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Not all ads are from services like Google. Some are built into the app (for example, between turns or levels or attempts). I don't know how Crunchy Roll works - I looked it up on Play, and it looks like the premium service is the way to get rid of ads. So it's probably something on their (server) end that eliminates ads, rather than a paid version of the same app.

Click to collapse



this what i basicly what  just said lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## reed1234500 (Sep 15, 2014)

*possible to decompile and remove the ads?*

can someone try to decompile the app and remove the ads? the ads happen every 2 minutes or so and its way over the top. I tried myself but it just kept force closing when i tried to play a video :crying:


----------



## m3ni (Sep 15, 2014)

*re*

try rom toolbox manager pro
dl it, patch it using lucky patcher ! xD
try the ad blocker 

if i helped you press THANKS!

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------

or.... download APTOID android market  search for the pro version of the app (or any other app), then download it... so simple  

don't forget to press THANKS if i helped


----------



## ImpulsiveOats (Dec 27, 2014)

Not sure if this is too late, but when Crunchyroll first released their android app, they made a mistake. The app did not display any ads at all. Even though you should always update your apps, I kept this one out dated solely because it does not show any ads.
If you want the apk, you can find it yourself (It was version 0.7.2 I believe) or you can click on the link below 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7a9flf4evgcnchx/com.crunchyroll.crunchyroid-1.apk?dl=0


----------

